# 942 - L227 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here are the DVR 942 Rev. L227 notes


Allow all 61.5 transponders to be input in the point dish / signal screen
Rewording for the blacked out event pop-ups
More robust DPPT win support
Fix for 4X fast forward
Some HD aspect ratio updates
HD format 'panic' feature
Maximum DVR Events - User option to set the maximum events recorded with a timer. Older events can be automatically deleted once maximum is reached
"Start Early" defaults - User now has the option to set their timer defaults
Some improvements to closed-captioning robustness
Fix for partial zoom mode for HD channels
Some changes / fixes to further reduce random occurrences of black screens


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the release notes Jason!

We could add this one, it is small, but it was sure irritating to me.

The front panel lights illuminate immediately after the 942 comes out of standby mode. It used to take a little while for that to happen.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the release notes. Surprised they don't have anything to say about OTA reception. The problem that I was having with green macroblocks has been completely eliminated with L227. Not only do I have fewer cases of program material tiling, but when it does the macroblocks are frozen squares from the last good frame, which is alot less irritating than the green blocks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In addition to the other things that I've listed elsewhere about what's new, here's another one:

Discrete OFF now works.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

What does "more robust DPPT win support" mean? The "digital service" is totally gone for major locals(the ones with 01 suffixes). Guide data always there, now, for major locals.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It means that you shouldn't have to reboot every morning anymore if you have a DPP Twin LNB.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> In addition to the other things that I've listed elsewhere about what's new, here's another one:
> 
> Discrete OFF now works.


There is a discrete off? If so how do I do it with the supplied IR remote so I can program it into my learning remote?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You don't. I've posted the IR codes in Philips Pronto format in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=10099&highlight=Discrete+Codes

Obviously, these codes are only usable with a Philips Pronto remote. I can't help you with other remotes, although there may be others (especially users at www.remotecentral.com) that can.


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> In addition to the other things that I've listed elsewhere about what's new, here's another one:
> 
> Discrete OFF now works.


Mark,

In another thread you alluded to a new mode for remote 2 that possibly adds more range... Please tell us more about that! Thanks for all your help, as usual!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah yes...let me dig up the instructions.

OK, L227 introduces Dual Band UHF Pro functionality for the Dish 6.2 UHF Remotes. Specifically, the TV2 blue button remotes are version 6.2. The TV1 remotes that ship with the 942 are NOT version 6.2 - they are version 5.2, and are IR only.

The 6.2 remotes ship set to UHF Pro Band A. If you remove the battery cover, you will see an A-B switch to the left of the battery compartment. To change your 6.2 remote to Band B, first, bring up the sysinfo screen on your 942. Then, set the switch on the remote to the B position. Then, press the REC button on the remote. The Secondary Remote Address line will change to read "UHF Pro Band B". You may need to press the REC button twice to get the change to take on the receiver. You're now good to go.

So, why would you want to use Band B. First, it gives you more remote address options if you have conflicts with neighbors. Also, Band B gives you a little more range than you can get from Band A. I've controlled my 942 from about 800 feet away in Band B successfully. So, if you need more signal strength, give Band B a shot.

L227 also introduces UHF Pro Band A and Band B operation of TV1, but you will have to purchase a replacement version 6.2 TV1 remote in order to take advantage of it. The version 6.2 TV1 remote also operates on Band A and B, just like the TV2 remote does, but when you receive your TV1 version 6.2 remote, it will be configured to operate in IR mode only. To change your 6.2 TV1 remote to operate in UHF Pro mode, you need to remove the green tab on the bottom front of the remote, flip it over, and reinsert it back into the slot. This green tab is actually a key that when flipped over (so that you see a black #1 and the UHF Pro logo) activates the UHF Pro functionality.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Mark,

Where is your 942 located in comparison to your TV to be 800 feet away?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

What is the "HD format 'panic' feature" listed as #6 on the release?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My 942s sit right next to my television. I was controlling it from the ally behind my back yard, out by the dumpster, while talking to my wife on the cell phone who was watching it be controlled. 

HD format panic - if you set your 942 to output a resolution that your television can't display, and you lose picture, you can press and hold the output button on the front panel, which will force the 942 to reboot and come back up in 480p mode.


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

The release notes don't mention the OTA guide issues but ever since L227 my OTA guide has been rock solid. Prior to this it I rarley had the guide data for the OTA channels.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Don’t know when this update came through, but out of curiosity, I tried my TV this morning, and voale, I could format OTA 4:3 to 16:9.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

The bug I found and reported below is also fixed in 227.


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42761
> 
> BUG REPORT L226: Search history edit bug
> It appears that editing search strings does not work.
> ...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, that is very impressive with the extended range code b 6.2 UHF Pro remotes. Will this only work on the 942 or will we be able to be done in the other receivers in the future such as the 522, 625, etc. that have UHF Pro with them as well?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I think there's a good chance that it'll happen with the 522/625s and the 322s as well.


----------



## bjb236 (May 8, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> ...but you will have to purchase a replacement version 6.2 TV1 remote in order to take advantage of it.


Anybody know where you can purchase this remote and about what it costs? or an additional TV2 remote?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Dish Depot has for $34.99


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

DRJDAN said:


> Dish Depot has for $34.99


The ones Dish Depot sell are version 6.0. (I know, I recently bought one from there)

In his thread, Mark suggested purchasing a version 6.2 remote. I'm not sure what (if any) difference there are between the two versions. My version 6.0 remote works fine as an extra TV2 remote on the default band. Haven't tried any of Mark's tricks, since I'm getting fine performance with the default settings.


----------



## bjb236 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks Bichon. That's what I noticed about the Dish Depot remotes as well. I've been waiting to buy the extra remotes for my home because previously the 2nd TV remote hasn't worked that well for me. However, with band B, I'm getting much better performance and would like to be able to purchase remotes with this feature.


----------



## Peug (May 8, 2005)

Mark,

I cannot get my TV2 blue remote to switch to Band B. I have tried bringing up the SYSTEM INFO screen by using the front panel and also the TV2 remote before switching the switch to B and pressing RECORD. Neither one switches "The Secondary Remote Address line will change to read "UHF Pro Band B"."

Any ideas as to what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Peug - make sure that your TV2 remote is a 6.2. Then, make sure that the "key" at the bottom of the remote is showing the blue side, with the black number 2. Then replace your batteries. Then, with the sysinfo screen up, make sure that the little dipswitch is pushed all the way down to the B position. Then press REC once or twice, and it should change on the sysinfo screen. If it doesn't, make sure that you have taken the L227 software update (if you have your daily updates turned off, it's possible that you may not have).


----------



## SeanKelly (May 14, 2002)

Bichon said:


> The ones Dish Depot sell are version 6.0. (I know, I recently bought one from there)


 My own 942 receiver arrived two days ago from DishDepot; I opened it just today. The TV1 remote says "5.2" and the TV2 says "6.2".


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

SeanKelly said:


> My own 942 receiver arrived two days ago from DishDepot; I opened it just today. The TV1 remote says "5.2" and the TV2 says "6.2".


I wasn't talking about the remotes that come with the 942. Those are packed in the box by Dish, and Dish Depot has nothing to do with them. I was talking about the ones that Dish Depot sells as spares and replacements. Those are version 6.0.


----------



## Peug (May 8, 2005)

Mark,

1. TV2 = 6.2 IR/UHF Pro
2. Fresh set of batteries
3. Menu 6 1 3
4. Software Version L227MAED-N
5. Slid switch down firmly to B
6. Pressed RECORD several times

No Joy


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

When you put it back in the A position, does it control your 942?


----------



## Peug (May 8, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## madjimtihing (May 26, 2005)

anyone know what an error 07 is or if it is being fixed?
found a dead thread with little info. tried to play an event and gave me an error 07 .
i lost a lot of events due to this and the tech support did not know what i was talking about.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What do you mean that you lost a lot of events due to this error? And, what exactly was the text of the error message?


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Hmmm...I saw the red light on for recording something this morning. I didn't think I had anything set to record, but I ignored it. 

When I turned on the unit, it said it was acquiring a signal. I ended up having to reboot it.

Turns out last nights news, for some reason (which records normally for 30 min) recorded for 21 hours, and overwrote everything I had recorded.

I wonder how long it will be before the software is solid on this thing.


Argh!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I had my first problem with the 942 last night. I had been out of town all week. When I got home I checked the recordings for the week. As I was scrolling through the events the machine froze and then turned off. Unfortunately it was in the middle of recording 2 events. When it restarted I lost several minutes of the recordings while it reacquired the signals. Not sure what cause this, hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

When I got home from work today I discovered that my 942 was frozen up. Did a softboot and then a couple of check switches to restore. Seems to be working fine now but I had to access via the front panel to find what "channel" my hd tuner was on, I'm sure it used to be on 1 and now it is on 11. Had to reset my remote to reflect that. Very strange. Don't know if it was just my set, if the cats are playing tricks on me (again), or if there was some software.


----------



## Scott C. Edwards (Mar 2, 2005)

How does one set the timer defaults?


----------



## Scott C. Edwards (Mar 2, 2005)

Never mind. Just set up a timer and noticed "Set as System Default" checkbox in options menu.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

I've also experience audio dropouts watching HD channels since 227


----------

